# Londres antes y Londres ahora, inmigración y tercermundización galopantes.



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

YA sé que no descubro la pólvora y que no son noticias nuevas pero no está de más recordar con documentos gráficos cómo era la otrora bonita, segura y próspera ciudad de Londres y cómo es ahora que da para ponerse a llorar, te dicen que es Nigeria y te lo crees.
Y este es el futuro que nos espera a TODA Europa. *amerindios magrebís y negros* a montones.
*IMPORTA TERCER MUNDO Y TENDRÁS TERCER MUNDO.*


----------



## Jordanpt (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> YA sé que no descubro la pólvora y que no son noticias nuevas pero no está de más recordar con documentos gráficos cómo era la otrora bonita, segura y próspera ciudad de Londres y cómo es ahora que da para ponerse a llorar, te dicen que es Nigeria y te lo crees.
> Y este es el futuro que nos espera a TODA Europa. amerindios magrebís y negros a full. *IMPORTA TERCER MUNDO Y TENDRÁS TERCER MUNDO.*



Es el fin de Europa y de sus habitantes autóctonos.

Cualquiera que siga votando progre es un malvado o un estúpido.


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

Pues ríete ríete... porque ése es nuestro futuro también sólo que a nosotros nos invaden también los amerindios con lo que aún estamos peor.


----------



## Esse est deus (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues ríete ríete... porque ése es nuestro futuro también sólo que a nosotros nos invaden también los amerindios con lo que aún estamos peor.



Ya veremos. 

Los amerindios son bienvenidos por mi parte.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (31 Oct 2021)

Que hubiesen votado a Oswald Mosley


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

El próximo serás tú, no te preocupes.
¿ Los protestantes han traído la decadencia? ¿ bola de sebo?
Deja las drogas.


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

¿PErdón? esos países hace tiempo que son independientes y no se les debe absolutamente NADA.
La gente que vive hoy no tiene ninguna culpa de lo que pasó o no pasó hace siglos ni debe pagar por ello ¿ o acaso tu pagas por lo que pudo haber hecho tu tatarabuelo?


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Que hubiesen votado a Oswald Mosley



Probablemente lo hicieron ¿ tú aún crees que los resultados de las elecciones derivan de verdad del recuento de votos?


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Probablemente lo hicieron ¿ tú aún crees que los resultados de las elecciones derivan de verdad del recuento de votos?



Lo hizo poca gente, la gente prefirió Cuckservatives, como ahora.

No te engañes, la mayoria de la poblacion es monguer perdida.


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Lo hizo poca gente, la gente prefirió Cuckservatives, como ahora.
> 
> No te engañes, la mayoria de la poblacion es monguer perdida.



Yo es que ya no me creo nada, después de lo último que pasó en las elecciones de EEUU ya soy una incrédula total.


----------



## dragon33 (31 Oct 2021)

Cada país tendría las consecuencias de sus colonias, pero eso es imposible en sitios como Suecia, Dinamarca, Alemania, Finlandia, toda Europa del Este etc, pero en caso de España que cojones tenemos que soportar a África no siendo estrictamente de Guinea Ecuatorial o Saharianos.


----------



## Sonico (31 Oct 2021)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Es el fin de Europa y de sus habitantes autóctonos.
> 
> Cualquiera que siga votando progre es un malvado o un estúpido.



Y la estupidez humana no conoce límites.


----------



## Sonico (31 Oct 2021)

dragon33 dijo:


> Cada país tendría las consecuencias de sus colonias, pero eso es imposible en sitios como Suecia, Dinamarca, Alemania, Finlandia, toda Europa del Este etc, pero en caso de España que cojones tenemos que soportar a África no siendo estrictamente de Guinea Ecuatorial o Saharianos.



La involución pagada con el dinero del petróleo es a nivel global


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

Y ojito porque no hay ningún país/pueblo en el mundo que no haya masacrado a países/ etnias/ pueblos vecinos, así que si el tema es ése hay mucho para repartir.


----------



## Cane-flauto (31 Oct 2021)

Londres hace cincuenta años.







pedroagudo525.blogspot.com


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

dragon33 dijo:


> Cada país tendría las consecuencias de sus colonias, pero eso es imposible en sitios como Suecia, Dinamarca, Alemania, Finlandia, toda Europa del Este etc, pero en caso de España que cojones tenemos que soportar a África no siendo estrictamente de Guinea Ecuatorial o Saharianos.



No tenemos que soportar a nadie son países que llevan SIGLOS de independencia y los españoles de hoy en día no les debemos absolutamente NADA.


----------



## Araco (31 Oct 2021)

Con suerte la raza blanca tendrá un futuro como el descrito por Howard en su relato de la Era Hiboria, donde los Atlantes se vuelven medio-simios y vuelven a emerger bajo el nombre de cimmerios.


----------



## Kremlink (31 Oct 2021)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Es el fin de Europa y de sus habitantes autóctonos.
> 
> Cualquiera que siga votando progre es un malvado o un estúpido.



Pues el 90,% siguen votando MAS INMIGRANTES y delincuencia e inseguridad 

Y lo peor es que las opciones son deprimentes, GitanoVox?


----------



## AMP (31 Oct 2021)

No, es la consecuencia de la feminización de la sociedad, de primar el sentimentalismo sobre la razón.


----------



## Gotthard (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues ríete ríete... porque ése es nuestro futuro también sólo que a nosotros nos invaden también los amerindios con lo que aún estamos peor.



Los amerindios la inmensa mayoria tienen sangre española, amen de una cultura católica muy similar, los gueros de las clases altas si no es por el acento no serias capaz de distinguirlos de un peninsular.

Un pakistani o un hindu no tiene una gota de sangre britanica, el apartheid en todo el imperio britanico fue radical, pero nosotros casabamos por la iglesia o por lo consumado con aztecas, incas y lo que se nos pusiera a tiro que tuviera tetas.

De hecho nuestros antepasados ya debian de andar cansados de las recias bigotudas castellanas de la época que el mayor reclamo para ir a Indias siempre fue la excelente disposición a la coyunda prematrimonial de las americanas y el buen trato que dispensaban al hombre.
_
“Es nuestra voluntad, que los indios e indias tengan, como deben, entera libertad para casarse con quien quisieren, así con indios, como con naturales de estos nuestros reynos,  o españoles, nacidos en las Indias, y que en esto no se les ponga impedimento. Y mandamos.... que todos tengan entera libertad de casarse con quien quisieren, y nuestras audiencias procuren que así se guarde y cumpla” 

Real Cédula. Fernando II de Aragón y I de Navarra. Regente de Castilla. Enero de 1514._


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

Gotthard dijo:


> Los amerindios la inmensa mayoria tienen sangre española, amen de una cultura católica muy similar, los gueros de las clases altas si no es por el acento no serias capaz de distinguirlos de un peninsular.
> 
> Un pakistani o un hindu no tiene una gota de sangre britanica, el apartheid en todo el imperio britanico fue radical, nosotros casabamos por la iglesia con las aztecas, las incas y lo que se nos pusiera a tiro que tuviera tetas. De hecho nuestros antepasados ya debian de andar cansados de las recias bigotudas castellanas de la época que el mayor reclamo para ir a Indias era la excelente disposición a la coyunda prematrimonial de las americanas y el buen trato que dispensaban al hombre.



Pancho inside
Los amerindios son amerindios *y crean tercer mundo inseguridad y violencia allí donde van *y sin excepción, me da igual si son católicos o buddistas, en sus países mejor.
Yo quiero que Europa el continente blanco, siga siendo Europa.


----------



## dragon33 (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> No tenemos que soportar a nadie son países que llevan SIGLOS de independencia y los españoles de hoy en día no les debemos absolutamente NADA.




He dicho tendría, no que tiene, estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Oct 2021)

Reconquístese Europa


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (31 Oct 2021)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Es el fin de Europa y de sus habitantes autóctonos.
> 
> Cualquiera que siga votando progre es un malvado o un estúpido.



¿progre? Pero si las puertas a la inmigración las abrió de par en par THATCHER


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> ¿progre? Pero si las puertas a la inmigración las abrió de par en par THATCHER



Y en España fue el PP el que metió a millones de inmigrantes ... millones.


----------



## Dr Robert (31 Oct 2021)

Pues comparado con París, a mí Londres siempre me ha parecido una inmigración más discreta. Hubo una época en la que tuve que hacer por motivos laborales el trayecto Londres-París en tren y, la diferencia era brutal entre las estaciones de salida y llegada. En Londres veías "algo" de inmigración, lo que te puedes esperar de una ciudad global (que además ha sido durante décadas la capital de un imperio que cubría 1/4 del globo). Ponías pie en París y aquello era como que estuvieras saliendo del tren en Kinshasha. Alucinante. No es que hubiera "algo" de inmigración, es que en el metro había veces que yo (extranjero) era el único blanco del vagón. Me dicen que estoy en cualquier capital africana y me lo creo perfectamente. Y, a fin de cuentas, Francia nunca tuvo un gran imperio colonial comparado a Gran Bretaña. Tuvo todo el Africa occidental, pero durante menos de un siglo. Es como que Africa se la hubiese tragado a ella.


----------



## Gorrión (31 Oct 2021)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Ya veremos.
> 
> Los amerindios son bienvenidos por mi parte.



¿Tu sabes por qué los amerindios se van de sus países?

Porque hay amerindios.


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

Dr Robert dijo:


> Pues comparado con París, a mí Londres siempre me ha parecido una inmigración más discreta. Hubo una época en la que tuve que hacer por motivos laborales el trayecto Londres-París en tren y, la diferencia era brutal entre las estaciones de salida y llegada. En Londres veías "algo" de inmigración, lo que te puedes esperar de una ciudad global (que además ha sido durante décadas la capital de un imperio que cubría 1/4 del globo). Ponías pie en París y aquello era como que estuvieras saliendo del tren en Kinshasha. Alucinante. No es que hubiera "algo" de inmigración, es que en el metro había veces que yo (extranjero) era el único blanco del vagón. Me dicen que estoy en cualquier capital africana y me lo creo perfectamente. Y, a fin de cuentas, Francia nunca tuvo un gran imperio colonial comparado a Gran Bretaña. Tuvo todo el Africa occidental, pero durante menos de un siglo. Es como que Africa se la hubiese tragado a ella.



Se repite, esos países SON INDEPENDIENTES DESDE HACE SIGLOS, los habitantes de hoy en día no les deben nada.
Haber tenido un imperio no justifica que estén siendo invadidos y en todo caso tienen el derecho a la defensa.


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Tu sabes por qué los amerindios se van de sus países?
> 
> Porque hay amerindios.



@Esse est deus es amerindio así que su opinión importa *CERO PELOTERO.*


----------



## Peritta (31 Oct 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Que hubiesen votado a Oswald Mosley



No sé quién es Oswald Mosley, pero Walt Dysney suena más o menos igual y me parece que es a éso a lo que vota la gente. 




Otro que le dice a Dios cómo son o han de ser las cosas. Putos calvinistas.



AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> ¿progre? Pero si las puertas a la inmigración las abrió de par en par THATCHER



Pero si se están colando por la ventana, ¿qué dice usté mesié?. Y pagando cuatro o cinco mil euros al de la patera. 
Y si no los pagan ellos, alguien los pagará por ellos. 

El Salvini, el único que quiso cerrar la ventana, está siendo juzgado en estos momentos por.... secuestro, jua, jua, jua que llaman secuestro a no dejar desembarcar a los del Open Arms. 

Mejor que encontrar a un culpable -o a un chivo espiatorio- es más eficaz echar el esfuerzo en buscar una solución Coño.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Gorrión (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> @Esse est deus es amerindio así que su opinión importa *CERO PELOTERO.*



Luego nos llaman racistas, pero se van de sus países por lo mismo que no los queremos en el nuestro.

¿Quién es aquí el racista?


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Luego nos llaman racistas, pero se van de sus países por lo mismo que no los queremos en el nuestro.
> 
> ¿Quién es aquí el racista?



Crean tercer mundo que luego importan.
¿ No te parece curioso que no haya ningún país pero ni uno que tenga mayoría de ellos que prospere?
Y luego te dicen "nosotros trabajamos y levantamos España" , mira que bien ¿ y eso mismo no lo pueden hacer en su país de origen? pues va a ser que no curiosamente allí esa estrategia nos les funciona, no en su país de origen (ni en España).
Luego intentarán justificarlo, te contarán historias te dirán que mala suerte que si los blancos que si... pero el caso es que lugar en el que son mayoría lugar que se hunde.


----------



## Kluster (31 Oct 2021)

Que disfruten lo churchilizado.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Oct 2021)

Y lo jodido es que ellos LUCHARON PARA ESO!!!


----------



## Dan Daly (31 Oct 2021)

Anglo puteado, yo contento.


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y lo jodido es que ellos LUCHARON PARA ESO!!!



Ya lo dijo Paton " derrotamos al enemigo incorrecto".


----------



## Gorrión (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Crean tercer mundo que luego importan.
> ¿ No te parece curioso que no haya ningún país pero ni uno que tenga mayoría de ellos que prospere?
> Y luego te dicen "nosotros trabajamos y levantamos España" , mira que bien ¿ y eso mismo no lo pueden hacer en su país de origen? pues va a ser que no curiosamente allí esa estrategia nos les funciona, ni en su país de origen (ni en España).
> Luego intentarán justificarlo, te contarán historias te dirán que mala suerte que si los blancos que si... pero el caso es que lugar en el que son mayoría lugar que se hunde.



Yo he preguntado muchas veces en mi círculo ¿En que ha mejorado el país desde que hay inmigración? Y siempre he obtenido la misma respuesta, mirada de las mil yardas.

No tienen cojones a decir la verdad, que no ha hecho mas que empeorar.


----------



## Kluster (31 Oct 2021)

Aquí la realeza británica, supervisando personalmente la buena marcha del plan kalergi:


----------



## Gotthard (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pancho inside
> Los amerindios son amerindios *y crean tercer mundo inseguridad y violencia allí donde van *y sin excepción, me da igual si son católicos o buddistas, en sus países mejor.
> Yo quiero que europa el continente blanco, siga siendo Europa.



No te digo yo que gran parte de lo que llega aqui no sea en una gran parte representantes de los mejores estercoleros sociales de Bogotá, Lima, Quito, La Paz, Santo Domingo o La Habana. Pero eso son los morlocks de allí, su impacto tercermundista es el mismo que los gitanos o los mercheros, y muchisimo menor que los subditos de mohamed que son de lejos los mas preocupantes a la hora de generar tercer mundo. Justo esta noche vinieron los maderos a mi edificio por un mohamed que hab

El problema de las inmigraciones realmente no son el origen geografico o la raza, el problema en mi opinion es la cultura y la clase socioeconómica, España siempre ha estado llena de iberoamericanos de clase media y alta, tan integrados que no serias capaz de decir donde habian nacido, es mas, por la gente de clase alta iberoamericana que conozco, en temas de racismo y clasismo no les duras un asalto.

El problema es que la izquierda ha pervertido el concepto del refugio político y desde los 2000 se favorece, alegando basura humanitaria, la inmigracion de un navajero "racializado" de Guayaquil va a tener mas pagas, mas beneficios y mas facilidades para vivir del puto cuento, que la inmigracion de una Doctora en Económicas argentina con educacion superior, contactos, pero descendiente de alemanes e italianos, rubia y con ojos azules (esto es un caso real al final se tuvo que ir porque no le daban la residencia, al final se tuvo que volver y de allí acabó en Alemania, donde vive actualmente).

Aunque somos un pueblo básicamente ario, ya que los genes de las oleadas indoeuropeas de la edad del bronce conforman el 90% de nuestra base genetica, ser racista en España siempre ha sido un mal negociado por nuestra tendencia a mezclarnos con invasores o invadidos, y los analisis geneticos suelen dar muchas sorpresas. Ya me diras que haces para cumplir con tus propios preceptos de pureza para quitarte el chorro de ADN mauritano que nos entró hasta la cocina durante el bajo imperio romano (y curisamente tuvo mayor importanica que el aporte durante el periodo islamico), que es lo que explica los rasgos morunos de muchos andaluces y levantinos. El porcentaje de genes indios es todavia mucho menor que el de etnias norteafricanas asi que no veo nada preocupante.


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> Yo he preguntado muchas veces en mi círculo ¿En que ha mejorado el país desde que hay inmigración? Y siempre he obtenido la misma respuesta, mirada de las mil yardas.
> 
> No tienen cojones a decir la verdad, que no ha hecho mas que empeorar.



Que va a haber mejorado... es que ni los de " el mundo es de todos" " todos somos iguales" te pueden dar una respuesta certera y coherente de en qué ha mejorado España porque sólo ha empeorado y mucho y a simple vista se ve.
Y ojito que esos de " todos somos iguales" suelen vivir en barrios de blancos y llevan a sus hijos a colegios privados... que hay muuucho hipócrita.


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

.


Gotthard dijo:


> No te digo yo que gran parte de lo que llega aqui no sea en una gran parte representantes de los mejores estercoleros sociales de Bogotá, Lima, Quito, La Paz, Santo Domingo o La Habana. Pero eso son los morlocks de allí, su impacto tercermundista es el mismo que los gitanos o los mercheros, y muchisimo menor que los subditos de mohamed que son de lejos los mas preocupantes a la hora de generar tercer mundo. Justo esta noche vinieron los maderos a mi edificio por un mohamed que hab



¿ Por qué no hay ni un país en Latinoamérica que no sea un estercolero tercermundista violento, me lo explicas?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Crean tercer mundo que luego importan.
> ¿ No te parece curioso que no haya ningún país pero ni uno que tenga mayoría de ellos que prospere?
> Y luego te dicen "nosotros trabajamos y levantamos España" , mira que bien ¿ y eso mismo no lo pueden hacer en su país de origen? pues va a ser que no curiosamente allí esa estrategia nos les funciona, no en su país de origen (ni en España).
> Luego intentarán justificarlo, te contarán historias te dirán que mala suerte que si los blancos que si... pero el caso es que lugar en el que son mayoría lugar que se hunde.



Hombre... Arabia Saudí, Qatar, EAU, Kuwait o Baréin son países con mayor PPP que España.

Lo que hace que los países pobres no prosperen económicamente (y por lo tanto en todo lo demás) es el socialismo.


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Hombre... Arabia Saudí, Qatar, EAU, Kuwait o Baréin son países con mayor PPP que España.
> 
> Lo que hace que los países pobres no prosperen es el socialismo.



Petróleo lo llaman al asunto.
Colombia, por ejemplo, que yo sepa es de derechas desde hace mucho y es un país pobre y violento. Y esto por poner un ejemplo, hay unos cuantos más.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Petróleo lo llaman al asunto.
> Colombia, por ejemplo, que yo sepa es de derechas desde hace mucho y es un estercolero violento. Y esto por poner un ejemplo, hay unos cuantos más.



Colombia lleva décadas en guerra civil por culpa de una milicia comunista llamada las FARC. Venezuela, más de lo mismo, pasó de ser uno de los países más ricos del mundo a la nada. ¿A quién interesa esto? Al que quiere hacerse con petróleo barato.


----------



## Esse est deus (31 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y lo jodido es que ellos LUCHARON PARA ESO!!!



¿Cuándo la turba ha luchado por algo que fuese para su interés o provecho?


----------



## Alan__ (31 Oct 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Aquí la realeza británica, supervisando personalmente la buena marcha del plan kalergi:



Que colegio es ese?

madre del amor hermoso, no queda ni un autóctono.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (31 Oct 2021)

@-Alexia-, tú que eres racista antipanchitos, ¿cómo explicas que un país con tanta población de descendencia amerindia como Chile tenga mayor Índice de Desarrollo Humano que Europa del este? ¿No tendrá algo que ver que sean el país más liberal del subcontinente, mientras que en el este llevan años de atraso por culpa de los estragos hechos por el socialismo?


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Colombia lleva décadas en guerra civil por culpa de una milicia comunista llamada las FARC. Venezuela, más de lo mismo, pasó de ser uno de los países más ricos del mundo a la nada. ¿A quién interesa esto? Al que quiere hacerse con petróleo barato.



¿ Quién ? explícame... ¿y que culpa tiene España de lo que ocurra en Latinoamérica?


----------



## Hiperboreanwolf (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues ríete ríete... porque ése es nuestro futuro también sólo que a nosotros nos invaden también los amerindios con lo que aún estamos peor.



se lo he enseñado a un progre y la respuesta es la de siempre
"hemos fracasado integrándolos. es nuestra responsabilidad! 
"


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> @-Alexia-, tú que eres racista antipanchitos, ¿cómo explicas que un país con tanta población de descendencia amerindia como Chile tenga mayor Índice de Desarrollo Humano que Europa del este? ¿No tendrá algo que ver que sean el país más liberal del subcontinente, mientras que en el este llevan años de atraso por culpa de los estragos hechos por el socialismo?



¿Con tanta? mayoría de BLANCOS... YA VEREMOS CUANDO ESTOS SE VAYAN.
Argentina también era un país voyante hasta que la mayoría ya no son europeos.


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> @-Alexia-, tú que eres racista antipanchitos, ¿cómo explicas que un país con tanta población de descendencia amerindia como Chile tenga mayor Índice de Desarrollo Humano que Europa del este? ¿No tendrá algo que ver que sean el país más liberal del subcontinente, mientras que en el este llevan años de atraso por culpa de los estragos hechos por el socialismo?



Y otra vez más curioso curioso ( va a ser que no ) las zonas más ricas y prósperas de Chile tienen más de un 75% de blancos..


----------



## Expat (31 Oct 2021)

Hiperboreanwolf dijo:


> se lo he enseñado a un progre y la respuesta es la de siempre
> "hemos fracasado integrándolos. es nuestra responsabilidad!
> "



La culpa siempre es nuestra. Nunca del que viene de fuera que tiene el deber de integrarse. Manda huevos la progresia!


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Con tanta? mayoría de BLANCOS... YA VEREMOS CUANDO ESTOS SE VAYAN.
> Argentina también era un país voyante hasta que la mayoría ya no son europeos.



La mayoría siguen siendo blancos (alrededor del 60% o 65%). Argentina se fue a la verga primero en los cuarenta, luego en los ochenta y finalmenteen el cambio de milenio. En 1985 un 82% eran blancos, en 2005 un 78% eran blancos. En Chile la población blanca es inferior y lleva siéndolo desde siempre, y sin embargo son mejor país que Argentina a nivel socioeconómico, a pesar de que Argentina tiene un territorio mucho mejor que el chileno.

Según tu teoría, Argentina debería ser un país boyante, al menos en relación a Chile, y sucede lo contrario. ¿Y si echamos un vistazo al modelo económico?


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> YA sé que no descubro la pólvora y que no son noticias nuevas pero no está de más recordar con documentos gráficos cómo era la otrora bonita, segura y próspera ciudad de Londres y cómo es ahora que da para ponerse a llorar, te dicen que es Nigeria y te lo crees.
> Y este es el futuro que nos espera a TODA Europa. amerindios magrebís y negros a full. *IMPORTA TERCER MUNDO Y TENDRÁS TERCER MUNDO.*



Fijándome en un cartel publicitario...

¿Podrá ser que sea acaso todo intencional?


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> La mayoría siguen siendo blancos (alrededor del 60% o 65%). Argentina se fue a la verga primero en los cuarenta, luego en los ochenta y finalmenteen el cambio de milenio. En 1985 un 82% eran blancos, en 2005 un 78% eran blancos. En Chile la población blanca es muy inferior y lleva siéndolo desde siempre, y sin embargo son más poderosos que Argentina a nivel económico, a pesar de que Argentina tiene un territorio mucho mejor que el chileno.
> 
> Según tu teoría, Argentina debería ser un país boyante, al menos en relación a Chile, y sucede lo contrario. ¿Y si echamos un vistazo al modelo económico?



Pues me das la razón... país de mayoría blanca en el que las zonas más prósperas y boyantes están pobladas por blancos. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.
Por lo demás, Argentina, cuando tenía mayoría de población blanca le daba a Chile diecisiete patadas en el culo, de hecho fue primera potencia mundial´.


----------



## inteño (31 Oct 2021)

Londres, nueva provincia de Pakistán. Con alcalde moro desde hace unos años.


----------



## Turismundo (31 Oct 2021)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Que hubiesen votado a Oswald Mosley



O a Enoch Powell, que predijo todo esto punto por punto.


----------



## rondo (31 Oct 2021)

Follanegros traidor detected


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

Turismundo dijo:


> O a Enoch Powell, que predijo todo esto punto por punto.



Fue un auténtico visionario, al que silenciaron todo el resto de políticos vendidos .. y dijo eso de " Ríos de sangre" , ¿será lo que está por venir?


----------



## XRL (31 Oct 2021)

Alan__ dijo:


> Que colegio es ese?
> 
> madre del amor hermoso, no queda ni un autóctono.



al final han tenido que meter a una niña pelirroja antes de subirse al coche para ver una niña blanca xd

bua chaval occidente ya es moronegro,menuda invasión,solo se salva el este de europa


----------



## rondo (31 Oct 2021)

Una parte de Marruecos fue,la mayoría fue francesa y Argelia,Pakistán,Brasil,Nigeria,china,Senegal,no son tantos dice,debes vivir en una cueva


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues me das la razón... país de mayoría blanca en el que las zonas más prósperas y boyantes están pobladas por blancos. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.
> Por lo demás, Argentina, cuando tenía mayoría de población blanca le daba a Chile diecisiete patadas en el culo, de hecho fue primera potencia mundial´.



Es al revés, el país que más creció en las últimas décadas (Chile) lo hizo teniendo menor porcentaje de blancos que el otro (Argentina).

Argentina sigue teniendo mayor PPP que Chile pero lleva 70 años en decadencia, coincidiendo su inicio con el del peronismo en el gobierno:







¿En los 50 no tenía mayoría blanca Argentina? ¿Y en los 60?

Si no lo ves es porque no quieres. Con una mayoría blanca, Argentina se fue a tomar por el culo y eligió una y otra vez a incompetentes y ladrones para que gobernaran.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (31 Oct 2021)

Os dais cuenta que la decadencia la llevan consigo los moronegros allá donde van?


----------



## zirick (31 Oct 2021)

Progresismo demoledor.


----------



## gpm (31 Oct 2021)

@xicomalo @dabuti este idiota os reta al tonto del año de burbuja. Se lo curra el tío.


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Argentina sigue teniendo mayor PPP que Chile pero lleva 70 años en decadencia, coincidiendo su inicio con el del peronismo en el gobierno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En fin... me tengo que contener... porque lo que es pensar tú me parece que no
"Es al revés, el país que más creció en las últimas décadas (Chile) lo hizo teniendo menor porcentaje de blancos que el otro (Argentina)".
Para empezar pon una tabla que compare Argentina con Chile y no con Australia, así nos hacemos más a la idea de cómo han evolucionado los dos países y que país tenía más PIB en los cuarenta o sesenta e incluso en 1985 fecha en la que los europeos empezaron a irse masivamente.

Por lo demás no es que Chile haya crecido más es que Argentina se ha ido a la mierda coincidiendo muy curiosamente con la disminución de blancos en el país.


----------



## kicorv (31 Oct 2021)

Qué puto asco y qué pena al mismo tiempo…

La única razón por la que un izmierda en Europa, por ejemplo en ESPAÑA, le parezca bien semejante escena, tiene que ser simplemente y llanamente ODIO. Odio a los que le rodean, al lugar donde nació y no triunfó (él, su abuelo o ambos). No necesariamente tiene que ser laboral o económicamente, sino ideológicamente, por ejemplo, o por ser un fanático de la República. Así que sólo piensa en el caos y la destrucción, fruto de su indignación, donde ven a la invasión como un medio y una aliada para conseguirlo. Eso siempre ha sido así. Hay alguien que no vea asco, odio e hipocresía en la cara de Irene Montero? Lo digo en serio, piénsalo aunque seas de Podemos.

Si la izmierda española se hubiera basado en una simple ideología racional, un punto de vista, no habría habido una guerra civil, ni las habría en el futuro… Pero se basa y se ha basado, al menos en ESPAÑA, en el odio, la indignacion, la envidia y el fanatismo. Y cuando cogen poder, pasa lo que vemos en el vídeo.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> En fin... me tengo que contener... porque lo que es pensar tú me parece que no
> "Es al revés, el país que más creció en las últimas décadas (Chile) lo hizo teniendo menor porcentaje de blancos que el otro (Argentina)".
> Para empezar pon una tabla que compare Argentina con Chile y no con Australia, así nos hacemos más a la idea de cómo han evolucionado los dos países y que país tenía más PIB en los cuarenta o sesenta e incluso en 1985 fecha en la que los europeos empezaron a irse masivamente.
> 
> Por lo demás no es que Chile haya crecido más es que Argentina se ha ido a la mierda coincidiendo muy curiosamente con la disminución de blancos en el país.



Argentina se fue a la mierda cuando tenía más de un 85% de población blanca y abandonó el liberalismo, a finales de los 40, en cambio Chile no llega al 60% de blancos, de hecho cada vez tiene menos, y sigue subiendo y subiendo como un cohete desde que su economía se liberalizó:







Es decir, vemos que no existe relación entre más blancos y más riqueza. Sin embargo, sí vemos que existe relación entre más capitalismo y más riqueza.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (31 Oct 2021)

¿Por qué la mayoría de racistas son de izquierdas en lo económico?


----------



## Polo_00 (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> YA sé que no descubro la pólvora y que no son noticias nuevas pero no está de más recordar con documentos gráficos cómo era la otrora bonita, segura y próspera ciudad de Londres y cómo es ahora que da para ponerse a llorar, te dicen que es Nigeria y te lo crees.
> Y este es el futuro que nos espera a TODA Europa. amerindios magrebís y negros a full. *IMPORTA TERCER MUNDO Y TENDRÁS TERCER MUNDO.*




Pero no queríais liberalismo? Pues toma 2 tazas, libre circulación de personas y capitales.... pues a disfrutar de lo liberalizado.


----------



## ENRABATOR (31 Oct 2021)

Cuando venga la crisis de deuda publica va a ser interesante


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Argentina se fue a la mierda cuando tenía más de un 85% de población blanca y abandonó el liberalismo, a finales de los 40, en cambio Chile no llega al 60% de blancos, de hecho cada vez tiene menos, y sigue subiendo y subiendo como un cohete desde que su economía se liberalizó:
> 
> 
> 
> Es decir, vemos que no existe relación entre más blancos y más riqueza. Sin embargo, sí vemos que existe relación entre más capitalismo y más riqueza.



No hijo, Argentina tiene ahora mismo menos blancos que Chile ( menos del 50%) y bajando porque de Argentina sí que salen por patas y el PIB per cápita de Argentina y Chile es muy similar 23.000 dólares vs 26000 dólares
Antes del 2015 cuando Argentina tenía más blancos que Chile, el PIB per cápita de los argentos era mayor que el de Chile y antes del 85 que es cuando los blancos empezaron a irse ni te cuento.

¿Te callas ya o aún vas a dar la lata?

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:países_por_PIB_(PPA)_per_cápita


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (31 Oct 2021)

gpm dijo:


> @xicomalo @dabuti este idiota os reta al tonto del año de burbuja. Se lo curra el tío.



Tampoco exageres... Para ser más subnormal que xicaretra y el otro hay que entrenar durante muchos años.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Yo es que ya no me creo nada, después de lo último que pasó en las elecciones de EEUU ya soy una incrédula total.



Hay que ser imbécil para creerse en 2021 que las elecciones son limpias.


----------



## Roedr (31 Oct 2021)

Como la poderosa Bégica o Alemania... medio mundo habla flamenco y alemán por ellos.


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Como la poderosa Bégica o Alemania... medio mundo habla flamenco y alemán por ellos.



O Irlanda que está hasta los topes de inmigrantes y jamás han sido un imperio, ni nada remotamente parecido.


----------



## Steven Seagull (31 Oct 2021)

Es un genocidio en toda regla. No tiene otro nombre.


P.D: Brutal el Mini del minuto 1:40 subiéndose a la mediana.


----------



## Steven Seagull (31 Oct 2021)

Nace en el mundo judío. Las cosas por su nombre.


----------



## Uncle Dolan (31 Oct 2021)

Claro, como Irlanda no?


----------



## Papo de luz (31 Oct 2021)

dragon33 dijo:


> Cada país tendría las consecuencias de sus colonias, pero eso es imposible en sitios como Suecia, Dinamarca, Alemania, Finlandia, toda Europa del Este etc, pero en caso de España que cojones tenemos que soportar a África no siendo estrictamente de Guinea Ecuatorial o Saharianos.



Es cierto, maldita la hora en que colonizamos Rumanía y el Punjab de donde procede tu puta raza.


----------



## RC1492 (31 Oct 2021)

Para el progre y los rojos la tercermundización es progreso, es el Futuro.

Ellos lo adoran y están deseando el exterminio del hombre blanco y de toda su civilización.

Intentadlo, conversar con alguno, lo desean y lo fomentan, son gente perdida, enferma, como el 80% de la población de este país que se ha vacunado.

Hace unos años tenía esperanza, hoy día he asumido que todo irá jodidamente a peor.


----------



## amcxxl (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Y este es el futuro que nos espera a TODA Europa. amerindios magrebís y negros a full. *IMPORTA TERCER MUNDO Y TENDRÁS TERCER MUNDO.*


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Os dais cuenta que la decadencia la llevan consigo los moronegros allá donde van?



Panchomoronegros... ahí no aparecen amerindios porque por suerte para los ingleses, suelen venir para España.


----------



## Steven Seagull (31 Oct 2021)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> @-Alexia-, tú que eres racista antipanchitos, ¿cómo explicas que un país con tanta población de descendencia amerindia como Chile tenga mayor Índice de Desarrollo Humano que Europa del este? ¿No tendrá algo que ver que sean el país más liberal del subcontinente, mientras que en el este llevan años de atraso por culpa de los estragos hechos por el socialismo?



En Chile sigue habiendo muchos europeos, al menos por lo poco que he visto de ese país.

No obstante, tampoco soy tan radical como para pensar que el comportamiento dependa exclusivamente de la raza. Hay blancos hijos de pvta y marrones que se comportan bien.
Pero sigue siendo innegable que las zonas más prósperas y limpias son blancas o asiáticas (japoneses y coreanos sobre todo).


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

RC1492 dijo:


> Para el progre y los rojos la tercermundización es progreso, es el Futuro.
> 
> Ellos lo adoran y están deseando el exterminio del hombre blanco y de toda su civilización.
> 
> ...



*¿Pero que rojos?... si en España a millones de inmigrantes los metió el PP y en Inglaterra la Thatcher....*
Todos los políticos están vendidos.


----------



## Comandante otto (31 Oct 2021)

Que tonto eres,pero tonto compañero.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (31 Oct 2021)

Los autoctonos que puedan, los blancos se irán a vivir al extrarradio, a zonas alejadas de las grandes ciudades y dejaran los centros de las mismas a toda la morralla inmigrante. Eso ya pasa en EEUU, claro que los yankes tienen mas dinero para hacer esto efectivo.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (31 Oct 2021)

Ya sólo un progre de mierda follanegros no vería que todo esto es un plan para sustituir a los blancos


----------



## SBrixton (31 Oct 2021)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Pero no queríais liberalismo? Pues toma 2 tazas, libre circulación de personas y capitales.... pues a disfrutar de lo liberalizado.



Ni te van a contestar porque entran en cortocircuito, es mejor echarles la culpa a otros y vicebersa con los otros, pero ninguno se entera, ni hace autocritica ni cuestiona la importancia de no enterarse en las relacciones de Poder.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> No hijo, Argentina tiene ahora mismo menos blancos que Chile ( menos del 50%) y bajando porque de Argentina sí que salen por patas y el PIB per cápita de Argentina y Chile es muy similar 23.000 dólares vs 26000 dólares
> Antes del 2015 cuando Argentina tenía más blancos que Chile, el PIB per cápita de los argentos era mayor que el de Chile y antes del 85 que es cuando los blancos empezaron a irse ni te cuento.
> 
> ¿Te callas ya o aún vas a dar la lata?
> ...



¿En 2014 había mayor porcentaje de blancos en Argentina que en Chile? No.

¿Y por qué Chile está creciendo ecoómicamente mientras su población es cada vez menos blanca? ¿Aliens?


----------



## angek (31 Oct 2021)

Pues, aunque relaciono los eventos, no encuentro la "lógica". 

¿Cuál es?


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿En 2014 había mayor porcentaje de blancos en Argentina que en Chile? No.
> 
> ¿Y por qué Chile está creciendo ecoómicamente mientras su población es cada vez menos blanca? ¿Aliens?



¿ quién ha dicho que su población sea cada vez menos blanca? ¿ tú?
Y ya te he comentado que las zonas más prósperas y ricas del país son en más de 75% blancas.
El PIB per cápita no es indicativo de que la riqueza se reparta de manera equitativa, puede únicamente significar que hay gente rica que es más rica de lo que antes era.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2021)

A mí alguien me tiene que explicar el suicidio de Europa porque no lo entiendo. Y la ceguera de la gente menos.


----------



## señortopocho (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Pues ríete ríete... porque ése es nuestro futuro también sólo que a nosotros nos invaden también los amerindios con lo que aún estamos peor.



Hay una diferencia respecto a esto el idioma y nuestra renta.
Si fuera marroquí emigraba a Francia por idioma y renta. 
Si soy venezolano me quedaría en España
si vengo de un país que se habla inglés pues cualquier otro país de europa que no fuera España.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿ quién ha dicho que su población sea cada vez menos blanca? ¿ tú?
> Y ya te he comentado que las zonas más prósperas y ricas del país son en más de 75% blancas.
> El PIB per cápita no es indicativo de que la riqueza se reparta de manera equitativa, puede únicamente significar que hay gente rica que es más rica de lo que antes era.



Chile tiene un saldo migratorio positivo, importa más inmigrantes que emigrantes pierde, y la mayoría son amerindios. Que las zonas más ricas del país sean aquellas con más blancos de ninguna manera no quita que cada vez hay menor proporción de blancos respecto a amerindios en el país. Por lo tanto, un país donde desde hace décadas cada vez hay menor porcentaje de blancos sigue creciendo mientras Argentina sigue en caída libre desde los 50. ¿Punto aclarado?

La pobreza se ha reducido de manera drástica en Chile, como indica el gráfico que he pegado. Un mayor PIB no implica menor pobreza pero por lo general, a mayor PIB mayor calidad de vida del ciudadano medio, en este caso amerindio.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (31 Oct 2021)

Y las tiendas con todas sus mierdas invadiendo las aceras.

Aqui tenemos a los manteros que directamente ni tienen tiendas.
No se quien esta peor


----------



## Chortina de Humo (31 Oct 2021)

A todo esto, si entre tanta mierda humana ves autoctonos, no consiguen llamar la atencion, hoy la moda es parecer lo mas tercermundista posible


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí alguien me tiene que explicar el suicidio de Europa porque no lo entiendo. Y la ceguera de la gente menos.



Yo te lo explico se llama plan Kalergi:






Plan Kalergi - Metapedia







es.metapedia.org






...


----------



## RC1492 (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> *¿Pero que rojos?... si en España a millones de inmigrantes los metió el PP y en Inglaterra la Thatcher....*
> Todos los políticos están vendidos.



Los peperos son unos rojos y la thatcher también.

Y si no son rojos son progres, es la misma basura.


----------



## Hasta los webs (31 Oct 2021)

Que se lo agradezcan a su admirado líder masón y borracho Winston Churchill,que se enfrentó al nacionalsocialismo alemán.Tras la caída de la alemania nazi el el 45, el destino de Europa era ser tercermundizada gracias a las plutocracias dirigidas en la sombra por el Narigudo Internacional.


----------



## Cocorico (31 Oct 2021)




----------



## hortera (31 Oct 2021)

THE END


----------



## Norbat (31 Oct 2021)

Pues mire, me parece muy bien que India y Pakistán también conserven su cultura y quieran ser como siempre han sido. A priori, no tengo nada en contra. Pero Europa TAMBIÉN tiene derecho a conservar su cultura y tradiciones y a querer ser como siempre fue.


----------



## Macho Camacho (31 Oct 2021)

La mayoria de los Españoles con sus votos, han querido dejar la puerta abierta y que entre todo el mundo en casa sin control,ahora de que se queja?

La culpa es del juego,no del jugador

Pd : Digo han votado porque yo no lo suelo hacer


----------



## Norbat (31 Oct 2021)

No soy racista, soy ordenado.


----------



## cujo (31 Oct 2021)

Inglaterra como cataluña, lo q les pase me la suda mil


----------



## hortera (31 Oct 2021)

Norbat dijo:


> Pues mire, me parece muy bien que India y Pakistán también conserven su cultura y quieran ser como siempre han sido. A priori, no tengo nada en contra. Pero Europa TAMBIÉN tiene derecho a conservar su cultura y tradiciones y a querer ser como siempre fue.



Y la raza más bonita k las demás, pese a quien pese nos dan asco


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Chile tiene un saldo migratorio positivo, importa más inmigrantes que emigrantes pierde, y la mayoría son amerindios. Que las zonas más ricas del país sean aquellas con más blancos de ninguna manera no quita que cada vez hay menor proporción de blancos respecto a amerindios en el país. Por lo tanto, un país donde desde hace décadas cada vez hay menor porcentaje de blancos sigue creciendo mientras Argentina sigue en caída libre desde los 50. ¿Punto aclarado?
> 
> La pobreza se ha reducido de manera drástica en Chile, como indica el gráfico que he pegado. Un mayor PIB no implica menor pobreza pero por lo general, a mayor PIB mayor calidad de vida del ciudadano medio, en este caso amerindio.



No me has puesto ningún gráfico, como te digo las zonas más ricas y prósperas son de blancos y el PIB per cápita no indica distribución de la riqueza por igual. Te vuelvo a repetir porque no entiendes.
¿ Riqueza amerindia? fuente---> la del parque.
¿ Qué hay menos gente en la extrema pobreza? pues puede ser pero eso no indica que sean clase media o prósperos.


----------



## Floid (31 Oct 2021)

No es la consecuencia de vivir en paises de mierda, porque estan llenos de mierda


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Ya veremos.
> 
> Los amerindios son bienvenidos por mi parte.



@Esse est deus el pancho ¿ tú qué vas a decir?ni siquiera eres europeo, tu opinión es un cero a la izquierda.
¿ Ya veremos? ¿ qué veremos?
Ya lo estamos viendo y bien visto... la tercermundización de Europa


----------



## -Alexia- (31 Oct 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Tu sabes por qué los amerindios se van de sus países?
> 
> Porque hay amerindios.



Totalmente.
Y llegan a España y te dicen " nosotros trabajamos y levantamos España"... pues haz lo mismo en tu país que falta le hace.
Ah no, que en realidad no levantan nada, más bien hunden lo que tocan. Pero si te tienen que explicar el porqué, lo que escucharás serán excusas siempre excusas.


----------



## Raisuni (31 Oct 2021)

Este finde he estado. Me encanta Londres.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> No me has puesto ningún gráfico, como te digo las zonas más ricas y prósperas son de blancos y el PIB per cápita no indica distribución de la riqueza por igual. Te vuelvo a repetir porque no entiendes.
> ¿ Riqueza amerindia? fuente---> la del parque.
> ¿ Qué hay menos gente en la extrema pobreza? pues puede ser pero eso no indica que sean clase media o prósperos.



Los ricos en Chile tributan para todo el estado, es decir, según los racistas, los ricos en Chile estarían manteniendo a muchos más parásitos amerindios de los que los ricos Argentinos mantienen, y aún así el país sigue creciendo. O los blancos chilenos son más arios que los blancos argentinos o algo no cuadra... ¿No será que el sistema económico tiene que ver?

Te puse un gráfico en esta respuesta: Londres antes y Londres ahora, inmigración y tercermundización galopantes.


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Oct 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> YA sé que no descubro la pólvora y que no son noticias nuevas pero no está de más recordar con documentos gráficos cómo era la otrora bonita, segura y próspera ciudad de Londres y cómo es ahora que da para ponerse a llorar, te dicen que es Nigeria y te lo crees.
> Y este es el futuro que nos espera a TODA Europa. amerindios magrebís y negros a full. *IMPORTA TERCER MUNDO Y TENDRÁS TERCER MUNDO.*



Mi colega CUATERBAC ya abrio hace años un hilo igual sobre paris





__





¿Que PARIS prefieres?


Hubo una vez en el que habia un Paris que era considerado la mejor ciudad del mundo. Un lugar unico, mitico. Un escenario idilico. En aquellos años 50 en los que se respiraba en sus calles toda la esencia de Francia. Sus olores, sus vestimentas, sus boinas, sus citroen, sus terrazas con...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Nov 2021)

Pues esos piratas al menos tienen los cojones para cortar la sangria, pero aqui con el culo en pompa a toda vela, nido de comerabos de la union europeda, remar cabrones y hasta el fondooooooooo.


----------



## Nefersen (1 Nov 2021)

Un claro ejemplo de lo que dices: Suecia. Su expansión por todo el mundo es lo que ahora provoca que se llene de inmigrantes provenientes de sus colonias.


----------



## nololeo (1 Nov 2021)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Ya veremos.
> 
> Los amerindios son bienvenidos por mi parte.



Si hay que recibir inmigración que sea de iberoamerica, nada de musulmanes.
La religion es un obstaculo insalvable, no se integrarán nunca los moros.


----------



## Pura Sangre (1 Nov 2021)

AlvarodeBazan dijo:


> ¿progre? Pero si las puertas a la inmigración las abrió de par en par THATCHER




los primeros buques llenos de inmigrantes afro-caribeños llegaron nada más terminar la II Guerra Mundial. Se les llama generación windrush precisamente por el nombre del barco en el que iban. Y fue organizado por el gobierno Laborista.


----------



## Concursante (1 Nov 2021)

Vete a *París *y lo flipas de verdad.


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (1 Nov 2021)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Reconquístese Europa



La solución 1492 es algo que Europa tarde o temprano tendrá que afrontar, todo es cuestion de cuanto dolor y calamidades esten dispuestos a tragar…. En España ya vimos tras 700 años de invasion musulmana que la convivencia no era posible… solo tras una religion, un pais y una cultura se acabaron las matanzas y atropeyos.
Solo el que olvida su historia esta condenado a repetirla…. España ha decidido olvidar la suya. Europa no es que la haya olvidado, es que no conocian lo que era convivir con musulmanes, ahora ya se van enterando…. Esperemos que no tarden como España 700 años en solucionarlo.



.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Nov 2021)

Bueno los ingleses pueden decir simplemente que su país ya no es su pais por mucha Union Jack y mucha Reina Isabel II que tengan, les han robado su nación.

Lo acojonante es que no se alcen contra sus gobernantes para exigir saber quién ha promovido toda esta mierda de invasión.


----------



## HM11 (1 Nov 2021)

España arrasada por árabes y mayor número de Marroquíes en España, tú lógica es una mierda.


----------



## fogbugz (1 Nov 2021)

Dr Robert dijo:


> Pues comparado con París, a mí Londres siempre me ha parecido una inmigración más discreta. Hubo una época en la que tuve que hacer por motivos laborales el trayecto Londres-París en tren y, la diferencia era brutal entre las estaciones de salida y llegada. En Londres veías "algo" de inmigración, lo que te puedes esperar de una ciudad global (que además ha sido durante décadas la capital de un imperio que cubría 1/4 del globo). Ponías pie en París y aquello era como que estuvieras saliendo del tren en Kinshasha. Alucinante. No es que hubiera "algo" de inmigración, es que en el metro había veces que yo (extranjero) era el único blanco del vagón. Me dicen que estoy en cualquier capital africana y me lo creo perfectamente. Y, a fin de cuentas, Francia nunca tuvo un gran imperio colonial comparado a Gran Bretaña. Tuvo todo el Africa occidental, pero durante menos de un siglo. Es como que Africa se la hubiese tragado a ella.



Efectivamente. Y es muy triste. Yo estuve mucho tiempo en Paris a finales de los 90 y aunque ya se notaba bastante inmigracion en ciertos barrios, otros muchos guays en el centro eran totalmente autoctonos (llenos de parisinos malhumorados).

Una ciudad muy bonita, y una pena en lo que se ha convertido. Es un estercolero.


----------



## frenlib (1 Nov 2021)

El imperio sueco en Somalia e Iraq ¿verdad? con dos cojones.


----------



## fogbugz (1 Nov 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Bueno los ingleses pueden decir simplemente que su país ya no es su pais por mucha Union Jack y mucha Reina Isabel II que tengan, les han robado su nación.
> 
> Lo acojonante es que no se alcen contra sus gobernantes para exigir saber quién ha promovido toda esta mierda de invasión.



Es que esta petado de pakis hasta en Oxford! Y no exagero, Oxford tiene unos suburbios chunguisimos de pakis en el Sur (y como curiosidad un barrio de white trash en el noreste).


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Nov 2021)

nololeo dijo:


> Si hay que recibir inmigración que sea de iberoamerica, nada de musulmanes.
> La religion es un obstaculo insalvable, no se integrarán nunca los moros.



PANCHO inside
Si hay que recibir inmigración que sea *NINGUNA me da igual que sean catolicos que budistas*. Los amerindios que trabajen para levantar sus países que falta hace.

Europa tiene derecho a ser lo que siempre ha sido y no un estercolero tipo Latinoamérica 2.0.


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Nov 2021)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> La solución 1492 es algo que Europa tarde o temprano tendrá que afrontar, todo es cuestion de cuanto dolor y calamidades esten dispuestos a tragar…. En España ya vimos tras 700 años de invasion musulmana que la convivencia no era posible… solo tras una religion, un pais y una cultura se acabaron las matanzas y atropeyos.
> Solo el que olvida su historia esta condenado a repetirla…. España ha decidido olvidar la suya. Europa no es que la haya olvidado, es que no conocian lo que era convivir con musulmanes, ahora ya se van enterando…. Esperemos que no tarden como España 700 años en solucionarlo.
> 
> 
> ...



Y una *raza* imagínate España con una mayoría de amerindios----> Guatemala 2.0.
A Europa le espera un futuro muy negro, o el tercermundo más absoluto o una guerra.
En muchos países es así ya, no hay más soludión


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Nov 2021)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Pues esos piratas al menos tienen los cojones para cortar la sangria, pero aqui con el culo en pompa a toda vela, nido de comerabos de la union europeda, remar cabrones y hasta el fondooooooooo.



LEs da igual ser de la UE o no sus gobernantes están igual de vendidos que los nuestros y por ende no desean nada bueno para ellos.


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Nov 2021)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Por qué la mayoría de racistas son de izquierdas en lo económico?



No eres más TONTO `porque no se puede, pero tonto eh tonto.
Por cierto @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! rIqueza amerindia en chile, aquí la tienes....


----------



## inteño (1 Nov 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> PANCHO inside
> Si hay que recibir inmigración que sea *NINGUNA me da igual que sean catolicos que budistas*. Los amerindios que trabajen para levantar sus países que falta hace.
> 
> Europa tiene derecho a ser lo que siempre ha sido y no un estercolero tipo Latinoamérica 2.0.



Estás on fire viendo hermanos cobrisos por todas partes 

Pero estoy de acuerdo contigo. Creo que Europa debería haber apostado por su decrecimiento, una vez vio que su natalidad se reducía. Eso sería _democracia_, en el sentido de darle a la gente lo que pide, dejarles disfrutar de las consecuencias de sus actos. Pero han decidido sustituir a la gente


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Nov 2021)

inteño dijo:


> Estás on fire viendo hermanos cobrisos por todas partes
> 
> Pero estoy de acuerdo contigo. Creo que Europa debería haber apostado por su decrecimiento, una vez vio que su natalidad se reducía. Eso sería _democracia_, en el sentido de darle a la gente lo que pide, dejarles disfrutar de las consecuencias de sus actos. Pero han decidido sustituir a la gente



Ah que no es verdad que hay millones de cobrisos... en el oculista te esperan aunque seguro que ya no tienes remedio.
Vamos hombre, lo que hay que leer.


----------



## inteño (1 Nov 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Ah que no es verdad que hay millones de cobrisos... en el oculista te esperan aunque seguro que ya no tienes remedio.
> Vamos hombre, lo que hay que leer.



Joder, que no te digo que no, pero que esto es un foro de pirados, no el Metro de Madrid.


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Nov 2021)

inteño dijo:


> Joder, que no te digo que no, pero que esto es un foro de pirados, no el Metro de Madrid.



¿Un foro de pirados? aquí hay gente que tiene opiniones más reales y más cuerdas que las de mucha gente de la calle.
Yo por mi parte sólo expongo una realidad, dolorosa pero real.


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Nov 2021)

inteño dijo:


> Estás on fire viendo hermanos cobrisos por todas partes
> 
> Pero estoy de acuerdo contigo. Creo que Europa debería haber apostado por su decrecimiento, una vez vio que su natalidad se reducía. Eso sería _democracia_, en el sentido de darle a la gente lo que pide, dejarles disfrutar de las consecuencias de sus actos. Pero han decidido sustituir a la gente



*Los españoles NO hemos elegido nada.* No conozco a nadie que haya votado a favor de lo que ha ocurrido ni recuerdo que esto estuviera en el programa electoral de ningún partido.
*Simplemente nuestros POLÍTICOS vendidos nos han traicionado.*


----------



## inteño (1 Nov 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Un foro de pirados? aquí hay gente que tiene opiniones más reales y más cuerdas que las de mucha gente de la calle.
> Yo por mi parte sólo expongo una realidad, dolorosa pero real.



¿Y no es decir la verdad una locura cuando todo tu entorno se empeña en la fantasía? Hay que estar un poco pirado para reconocer las cosas que aquí reconocemos. Estoy convencido de que muchos no se reconocen las cosas como nosotros porque es difícil soportarlo. Para ejemplo las vacunas: cuántos escépticos no se habrán pinchado para no ser excluidos. En ese sentido, sí, hay que estar un poco pirado para no seguir la corriente.

Y para tu satisfacción: también hay que estar un poco pirado para sobrellevar que el Estado, que nos educaron en que estaba para protegernos, trabaja activamente para destruir nuestra identidad, concepto de familia, propiedad, y en suma, la vida tal como la vivieron nuestros abuelos.


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Nov 2021)

inteño dijo:


> ¿Y no es decir la verdad una locura cuando todo tu entorno se empeña en la fantasía? Hay que estar un poco pirado para reconocer las cosas que aquí reconocemos. Estoy convencido de que muchos no se reconocen las cosas como nosotros porque es difícil soportarlo. Para ejemplo las vacunas: cuántos escépticos no se habrán pinchado para no ser excluidos. En ese sentido, sí, hay que estar un poco pirado para no seguir la corriente.
> 
> Y para tu satisfacción: también hay que estar un poco pirado para sobrellevar que el Estado, que nos educaron en que estaba para protegernos, trabaja activamente para destruir nuestra identidad, concepto de familia, propiedad, y en suma, la vida tal como la vivieron nuestros abuelos.



Pirado no, más bien MUY CUERDO, lo que los americanos llaman woke.


----------



## Joaquim (1 Nov 2021)

No, es la consecuencia de que, una vez se independizaron de los países europeos que les civilizaron mínimamente, no consiguieron hacer un país decente, están hundidos en la mierda, y usan el cuento del colonialismo para colarse en casa de aquellos a los que expulsaron, con razón o sin ella, de la suya.


----------



## feldene flash (1 Nov 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> No, es la consecuencia de que, una vez se independizaron de los países europeos que les civilizaron mínimamente, no consiguieron hacer un país decente, están hundidos en la mierda, y usan el cuento del colonialismo para colarse en casa de aquellos a los que expulsaron, con razón o sin ella, de la suya.




habria que preguntarles si querian que fuesen alli a " civilizarlos " antes , pero preguntar lo que se dice preguntar ...

pero aqui ya se sabe como funcionaronnlas cosas , y mas que civilizar fueron a esclavizar y a robar , bastante bien les ha ido despues de ver las atrocidades imperialistas durante siglos


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (1 Nov 2021)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> La solución 1492 es algo que Europa tarde o temprano tendrá que afrontar, todo es cuestion de cuanto dolor y calamidades esten dispuestos a tragar…. En España ya vimos tras 700 años de invasion musulmana que la convivencia no era posible… solo tras una religion, un pais y una cultura se acabaron las matanzas y atropeyos.
> Solo el que olvida su historia esta condenado a repetirla…. España ha decidido olvidar la suya. Europa no es que la haya olvidado, es que no conocian lo que era convivir con musulmanes, ahora ya se van enterando…. Esperemos que no tarden como España 700 años en solucionarlo.
> 
> 
> ...



Es peor aún, España intentó convivir con los moros tras 1492 al éstos hacer como que se bautizaban. Hasta 1613 no se resolvió el problema con las últimas expulsiones de moriscos, es decir, que España no estuvo siete siglos soportándolos... fueron más de 900 años. El tema judío quizá sea más complejo, hubo conversiones sinceras como la de los padres o abuelos de Santa Teresa de Ávila, etc, pero también hubo muchos miles que aprovecharon las "conversiones" para trepar y seguir atendiendo exclusivamente a sus intereses y los de La Tribu.

Y eso en la península, que en América o Filipinas las guerras étnicas eran continuas. Daba igual que los españoles hubieran acabado con el canibalismo, los sacrificios humanos, el infanticidio, las hambrunas permanentes, etc... la marronada siempre se levantaba contra los españoles a la mínima oportunidad


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Nov 2021)

feldene flash dijo:


> habria que preguntarles si querian que fuesen alli a " civilizarlos " antes , pero preguntar lo que se dice preguntar ...
> 
> pero aqui ya se sabe como funcionaronnlas cosas , y mas que civilizar fueron a esclavizar y a robar , bastante bien les ha ido despues de ver las atrocidades imperialistas durante siglos



Ya se ha respondido a esto, estos países llevan SIGLOS siendo independientes y pudiendo obrar a sus anchas.
Ningún europeo de hoy les debe absolutamente NADA.
¿Les va mal? pues lo siento pero como digo no se les debe absolutamente NADA.


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Nov 2021)

feldene flash dijo:


> habria que preguntarles si querian que fuesen alli a " civilizarlos " antes , pero preguntar lo que se dice preguntar ...
> 
> pero aqui ya se sabe como funcionaronnlas cosas , y mas que civilizar fueron a esclavizar y a robar , bastante bien les ha ido despues de ver las atrocidades imperialistas durante siglos



Ah y *los primeros que eran atroces eran ellos mismos con ellos mismos*, porque los conquistadores no hubieran podido hacer nada sin la ayuda de las tribus que por allí habitaban que eran violentas al extremo y se aniquilaban entre ellas.
Que no eran ni son seres de luz, no hay más que ver lo violentos que son sus países.


----------



## eltonelero (1 Nov 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> YA sé que no descubro la pólvora y que no son noticias nuevas pero no está de más recordar con documentos gráficos cómo era la otrora bonita, segura y próspera ciudad de Londres y cómo es ahora que da para ponerse a llorar, te dicen que es Nigeria y te lo crees.
> Y este es el futuro que nos espera a TODA Europa. amerindios magrebís y negros a full. *IMPORTA TERCER MUNDO Y TENDRÁS TERCER MUNDO.*



Siempre tengo la sospecha de que mucha de esta gente que se encaran con marrónidos y acaban golpeados/acuchillados son votantes progres que se piensan que pueden actuar igual contra un multiculti que contra un blanquito currela. Que lo máximo que puede pasar es llegar a un par de empujones y un "eehheheheh"
No imaginan que esa gente trae consigo una experiencia vital brutal de un pais peligroso y salvaje del que no se pueden completamente desligar.

Como "ultrafacha" y "ejtremadereshista" que soy, se perfectamente que con cualquier multiculti has de estar con al 100% alerta y no buscarles cosquillas gratuítamente. Primero porque te puede salir un navajero, segundo porque aunque no sea peligroso el siempre tendra la baza del rasismo y siempre hagbrá un whiteknight del multiculturalismo alrededor para ponerse a su lado.


----------



## Joaquim (1 Nov 2021)

feldene flash dijo:


> habria que preguntarles si querian que fuesen alli a " civilizarlos " antes , pero preguntar lo que se dice preguntar ...
> 
> pero aqui ya se sabe como funcionaronnlas cosas , y mas que civilizar fueron a esclavizar y a robar , bastante bien les ha ido despues de ver las atrocidades imperialistas durante siglos



Si, les ha ido de maravilla, han construido unos países de puta madre desde que se independizaron, solo vienen aquí de turismo.


----------



## Joaquim (1 Nov 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Ah y *los primeros que eran atroces eran ellos mismos con ellos mismos*, porque los conquistadores no hubieran podido hacer nada sin la ayuda de las tribus que por allí habitaban que eran violentas al extremo y se aniquilaban entre ellas.
> Que no eran ni son seres de luz, no hay más que ver lo violentos que son sus países.



Los progres son negacionistas del tribalismo.


----------



## feldene flash (1 Nov 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Ah y *los primeros que eran atroces eran ellos mismos con ellos mismos*, porque los conquistadores no hubieran podido hacer nada sin la ayuda de las tribus que por allí habitaban que eran violentas al extremo y se aniquilaban entre ellas.
> Que no eran ni son seres de luz, no hay más que ver lo violentos que son sus países.




pero eran sus cosas , anda que en europa no se mataba ni se practiicaban atrocidades en nombre de la iglesia o por simple diversion de los reyes 

imaginate que hubiesen venido por ejemplo los aztecas a europa a colonizarnos , estariamos en lo mismo , lo que no quita que haya sido una decision correcta , fue una burrada , pero ya se sabe quienes escriben la historia , la hacen para parecer los buenos


----------



## feldene flash (1 Nov 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Ya se ha respondido a esto, estos países llevan SIGLOS siendo independientes y pudiendo obrar a sus anchas.
> Ningún europeo de hoy les debe absolutamente NADA.
> ¿Les va mal? pues lo siento pero como digo no se les debe absolutamente NADA.




nada?? explotar recursos naturales durante decadas o dejar zonas contaminadas sinn recuperacion te arece poco? 

ademas de llevar enfermedades , vicios , religiones que perpetuaban aun mas la probreza y las divisiones sociales ...

ya no hablo del expolio de oro y obras de arte que podemos ver en los fantasticos museos 

lo que se debe es tener memoria y no querer olvidar cuando te conviene


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Nov 2021)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Es peor aún, España intentó convivir con los moros tras 1492 al éstos hacer como que se bautizaban. Hasta 1613 no se resolvió el problema con las últimas expulsiones de moriscos, es decir, que España no estuvo siete siglos soportándolos... fueron más de 900 años. El tema judío quizá sea más complejo, hubo conversiones sinceras como la de los padres o abuelos de Santa Teresa de Ávila, etc, pero también hubo muchos miles que aprovecharon las "conversiones" para trepar y seguir atendiendo exclusivamente a sus intereses y los de La Tribu.
> 
> Y eso en la península, que en América o Filipinas las guerras étnicas eran continuas. Daba igual que los españoles hubieran acabado con el canibalismo, los sacrificios humanos, el infanticidio, las hambrunas permanentes, etc... la marronada siempre se levantaba contra los españoles a la mínima oportunidad



En Londres los nuevos inquilinos van con machetes por la calle como quién va con un reloj, los apuñalamientos están a la orden del día por allí e incluso en pleno centro.
Cualquier cosa ya enciende su ira hasta el punto que no dudarían en matarte.


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Nov 2021)

feldene flash dijo:


> nada?? explotar recursos naturales durante decadas o dejar zonas contaminadas sinn recuperacion te arece poco?
> 
> ademas de llevar enfermedades , vicios , religiones que perpetuaban aun mas la probreza y las divisiones sociales ...
> 
> ...



¿Zonas contaminadas?
Mira si la gente viviera de su pasado y de la queja TODOS los países podriamos reclamar, TODOS.
España, por ejemplo, era un país riquísimo en oro... que se llevaron los romanos ¿ debemos reclamar a los actuales italianos?
Excusas excusas excusas.. llevan siglos siendo independientes si no han logrado llevar al país a buen puerto, la culpa no es de nadie más que de ellos.


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Nov 2021)

feldene flash dijo:


> pero eran sus cosas , anda que en europa no se mataba ni se practiicaban atrocidades en nombre de la iglesia o por simple diversion de los reyes
> 
> imaginate que hubiesen venido por ejemplo los aztecas a europa a colonizarnos , estariamos en lo mismo , lo que no quita que haya sido una decision correcta , fue una burrada , pero ya se sabe quienes escriben la historia , la hacen para parecer los buenos



Ni de lejos pero ni de lejos, las barbaridades que se hacían en AMerica en tiempos de guerra y de paz.

Los arqueólogos aún se sorprenden de las auténticas barbaridades atroces que les hacían hasta a los niños yque rozaban la psicopatía (sin el rozaban) y que se siguen haciendo hoy en día.

Y repito por enésima vez... la gente de hoy en día no les debemos ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA,.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2021)

HM11 dijo:


> España arrasada por árabes y mayor número de Marroquíes en España, tú lógica es una mierda.



Eso iba a decir yo. Con esa lógica, ¿qué hace medio Marruecos aquí?


----------



## feldene flash (1 Nov 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Ni de lejos pero ni de lejos, las barbaridades que se hacían en AMerica en tiempos de guerra y de paz.
> 
> Los arqueólogos aún se sorprenden de las auténticas barbaridades atroces que les hacían hasta a los niños yque rozaban la psicopatía (sin el rozaban) y que se siguen haciendo hoy en día.
> 
> Y repito por enésima vez... la gente de hoy en día no les debemos ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA,.




en europa y en la peninsula iberica nunca se cometieron barbaridades dices?? quien eres tu europeo para andar en europa crucificando herejes irte a america a decirles que sus atrocidades son mas atroces??

pero que indigente mental que no sea toni cantó puede pensar semejante estupidez??

les debemos respeto , que es ago que no se tuvo siglos atras

y si los europeos estuvieron siglos colonizando a sus anchas porque eran la civilizacion , ahora esos " civilizados " deberian acoger sn problemas a esos migrantes que buscan lo que buscaban los europeos hace siglos , vivir mejor


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Yo te lo explico se llama plan Kalergi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, el plan Kalergi me lo conozco. La pregunta es ¿por qué el europeo ha permitido y permite esto?


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Nov 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> LEs da igual ser de la UE o no sus gobernantes están igual de vendidos que los nuestros y por ende no desean nada bueno para ellos.



No,no,no lo unico bueno que tienen es que entre ellos son democratas y por eso hicieron el referendum decidiendo el pueblo, aqui ni por asomo este nido de maricones haria eso, DESPIERTA.


----------



## Debunker (1 Nov 2021)

Eres un mal nacido


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sí, el plan Kalergi me lo conozco. La pregunta es ¿por qué el europeo ha permitido y permite esto?



Pues porque la gente no es consciente de lo que está pasando y de lo que nos viene encima... simplemente tienen el coco comido por los medios de comunicación y ¿ sabes a quiénes pertenecen los medios de comunicación?... ya te lo digo yo ----> los de (((siempre))).
Cuando controlas el dinero, controlas absolutamente todo. Hay muy poca gente que tenga pensamiento propio más allá de lo que les dice la tele y los mass media.


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Nov 2021)

apocalippsis dijo:


> No,no,no lo unico bueno que tienen es que entre ellos son democratas y por eso hicieron el referendum decidiendo el pueblo, aqui ni por asomo este nido de maricones haria eso, DESPIERTA.



Si yo tengo claro que que entrara España en la UE fue un error garrafal una pérdida de soberanía a niveles estratosféricos, el comienzo de la esclavitud.
El " un anillo para gobernarlos a todos" de " El Señor de los Anillos" que por cierto, es un libro muy profético de lo que iba a pasar en Europa.


----------



## nelsoncito (1 Nov 2021)

Kremlink dijo:


> Pues el 90,% siguen votando MAS INMIGRANTES y delincuencia e inseguridad
> 
> Y lo peor es que las opciones son deprimentes, GitanoVox?



Gilipollas.


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Nov 2021)

feldene flash dijo:


> en europa y en la peninsula iberica nunca se cometieron barbaridades dices?? quien eres tu europeo para andar en europa crucificando herejes irte a america a decirles que sus atrocidades son mas atroces??
> 
> pero que indigente mental que no sea toni cantó puede pensar semejante estupidez??
> 
> ...



Perdona pero NO OS DEBEMOS NADA, TE GUSTE O NO.
*La gente de ahora no tiene por qué pagar lo que ocurrió hace siglos. ¿ Qué parte no entiendes?*
¿ Vivir mejor? pues que trabajen y se lo curren en sus países que no hay NI UNO PERO NI UNO que funcione llevando como llevan siglos de independencia Y ESO NO ES CULPA DE NINGÚN EUROPEO.


----------



## Kremlink (1 Nov 2021)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Gilipollas.



Tú puta madre,,,hay q ser imbécil para creer en partiditos de Cayetanos exaltaditos....SI ERES CLASE OBRERA NO TIENES A NADIE QUE TE REPRESENTE IMBECIL 
La derecha en España es tan enemiga de la clase obrera como la izquierda progre


----------



## nelsoncito (1 Nov 2021)

Kremlink dijo:


> Tú puta madre,,,hay q ser imbécil para creer en partiditos de Cayetanos exaltaditos....SI ERES CLASE OBRERA NO TIENES A NADIE QUE TE REPRESENTE IMBECIL
> La derecha en España es tan enemiga de la clase obrera como la izquierda progre



Boba.


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Nov 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Si yo tengo claro que que entrara España en la UE fue un error garrafal una pérdida de soberanía a niveles estratosféricos, el comienzo de la esclavitud.
> El " un anillo para gobernarlos a todos" de " El Señor de los Anillos" que por cierto, es un libro muy profético de lo que iba a pasar en Europa.



Bueno hay otros paises de la euromierda exsatelites sovieticos que no se doblan a estos mamarrachos, osea como te dije: NIDO DE MARICONES.


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Nov 2021)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Bueno hay otros paises de la euromierda exsatelites sovieticos que no se doblan a estos mamarrachos, osea como te dije: NIDO DE MARICONES.



A muchos ya les están intentando comer el coco, el la TV polaca ya se empiezan a ver esos anuncios con parejas birraciales y NWO a tutiplén.
No están perdiendo el tiempo.
Espero que esos países sean más listos y no sucumban.


----------



## Nadir (1 Nov 2021)

Yo por los anglos ya lo he dicho, no siento ninguna pena. Quisieron votar con el Brexit en contra de que fueran españoles, polacos o lituanos a Reino Unido. Pues ahora tendrán paquistaníes, bengalíes y jamaicanos de su Commonwealth para compensar. El único aumento de la población blanca en Inglaterra durante los años 2001 al 2011 se debió a la entrada de inmigrantes blancos de Europa del Este y del Sur. Pero parece que esto a los señoritos de la Gran Bretaña mas rural que veranean en Magaluf no les gustaba, el competir con gente cualificada, así que con su pan se lo coman. Me sabe mal por las niñas violadas por las _grooming gangs_ de paquis, pero la culpa es de sus padres únicamente por haber votado lo que votaron.

Esto ya paso en Estados Unidos también... las raíces de la inmigracion panchita a USA no están en la ley *Hart-Celler *de 1965, sino en la *Johnson-Reed *de 1924, que restringía la entrada a europeos católicos (irlandeses, italianos y polacos) pero la dejaba abierta para los latinoamericanos, que legalmente eran blancos (mexicanos, puertorriqueños, cubanos...). Pero algunos no están aún preparados para esta conversación.

Que un antiguo Imperio se llene de gente de sus antiguas colonias no es tan raro, y no solo pasa en Europa. Japón está petado de chinos, coreanos, indonesios y filipinos. Pero como son también asiáticos, no se nota mucho. Turquía está petada de sirios, iraquíes y afganos, tanto que los tiene que dejar pasar a Europa porque si no sus propios ciudadanos se le rebelan (y Lukashenko que se cuide con lo que esta haciendo, que se le puede volver en contra).

Y aunque en este foro muchos sean de la escuela de Lincoln Rockwell, las cosas como son: un pancho es mil veces mas preferible que un magrebi, y un millón de veces más preferible que un paquistaní.


----------



## Nadir (1 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sí, el plan Kalergi me lo conozco. La pregunta es ¿por qué el europeo ha permitido y permite esto?



Yo te respondo porque: porque el europeo siente que tenemos mucho que perder.

Porque a pesar de toda la mierda que tenemos que tragar, vivimos con una riqueza material que nuestros abuelos no pudieron ni soñar. Vivimos más años. Tenemos acceso a conocimientos que ellos no pudieron tener sacándonos un aparatejo del bolsillo. Podemos gastarnos nuestra mierda de sueldo en viajes cuando a ellos ir al pueblo de al lado les sonaba a ir al extranjero. 

Tu abuelo o mi abuelo probablemente pasaron toda la vida deslomándose en el campo, en la obra, en la fábrica o en la mina para poder dar de comer a su familia. Y no llegaron a tener ni la mitad de lo que tenemos nosotros.

Nosotros vivimos en una mierda de Economía precarizada que no nos permite avanzar. Pero no pasamos hambre, quizás el peor problema es que comemos mal y por eso tenemos tanta obesidad o sobrepeso. Pero tú dile a un anciano de los que queda en pie eso de que no tienes para comer y se reira en tu cara.

El crimen que llega aparejado por la inmigración se evita mudándote a otro barrio. Y de momento aún quedan en Occidente muchas zonas sin colonizar por la moronegrada, así que la revuelta llegara cuando no haya campo a donde huir. 

Las revueltas o guerras surgen cuando la gente ya no tiene nada que perder y les da igual vivir o morir. El hombre que se rebela o está desesperado o es un fanático. Y que conste que esto último no lo digo como algo malo.


----------



## Pura Sangre (1 Nov 2021)

fogbugz dijo:


> Es que esta petado de pakis hasta en Oxford! Y no exagero, Oxford tiene unos suburbios chunguisimos de pakis en el Sur (y como curiosidad un barrio de white trash en el noreste).




alguien tiene que pagarle las pensiones a esos científicos y premios nobel improductivos


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Nov 2021)

Nadir dijo:


> Yo te respondo porque: porque el europeo siente que tenemos mucho que perder.
> 
> Porque a pesar de toda la mierda que tenemos que tragar, vivimos con una riqueza material que nuestros abuelos no pudieron ni soñar. Vivimos más años. Tenemos acceso a conocimientos que ellos no pudieron tener sacándonos un aparatejo del bolsillo. Podemos gastarnos nuestra mierda de sueldo en viajes cuando a ellos ir al pueblo de al lado les sonaba a ir al extranjero.
> 
> ...



*Pancho*moronegrada te corrijo que aquí nos invaden también los cobrisos.


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Nov 2021)

Nadir dijo:


> Y aunque en este foro muchos sean de la escuela de Lincoln Rockwell, las cosas como son: un pancho es mil veces mas preferible que un magrebi, y un millón de veces más preferible que un paquistaní.



¿Ah sí? ¿los panchos esos que crean países tercermundistas y violentos al extremo que no van ni cara al aire? ¿ los países con la tasa de homicidios más alta del mundo? ¿ esos son los que quieres para España?
No queremos a *NINGUNO*. 
No se trata de preferibilidad.


----------



## Kluster (1 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sí, el plan Kalergi me lo conozco. La pregunta es ¿por qué el europeo ha permitido y permite esto?


----------



## Kremlink (1 Nov 2021)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Boba.



Engañao de la vida..madura


----------



## Elbrujo (2 Nov 2021)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Es el fin de Europa y de sus habitantes autóctonos.
> 
> Cualquiera que siga votando progre es un malvado o un estúpido.



Y sin testosterona para defendernos. Lo tenemos muy jodidos


----------



## feldene flash (2 Nov 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Perdona pero NO OS DEBEMOS NADA, TE GUSTE O NO.
> *La gente de ahora no tiene por qué pagar lo que ocurrió hace siglos. ¿ Qué parte no entiendes?*
> ¿ Vivir mejor? pues que trabajen y se lo curren en sus países que no hay NI UNO PERO NI UNO que funcione llevando como llevan siglos de independencia Y ESO NO ES CULPA DE NINGÚN EUROPEO.




no es pagar , es ser consecuentes con las acciones


no puedes pretender que hace 100 o 200 años fueran paises , con delegaciones oficiales a america , a asia , a india , a africa a hacer alli lo que les salia de los huevos , explotando , matando , esclavizando , y ahora venir con que no les quieres en europa , que son pobres y que europa es para los europeos , españa para los españoles y demas mierdas de ultranacionalistas racistas

tu de belgica , del congo y de lo que paso alli ni te has enterado verdad ?? estudia un poco anda

ahora que eruopa sigue siendo rica , en teoria , que se podria acoger gente , formarla , darle una vida , se hgace todo lo contrario , se explota al europeo con sueldos de mierda como estamos viendo y al migrante directamente se le manda al guano 

y esta es la gran europa de los gandes dirigentes y la civilizacion que deberia estar por encima del resto , dando asco y creando asnos rebuznadores como tu , con mucho odio sinsentido dentro de sus neuronita


----------



## -Alexia- (2 Nov 2021)

feldene flash dijo:


> no es pagar , es ser consecuentes con las acciones
> 
> 
> no puedes pretender que hace 100 o 200 años fueran paises , con delegaciones oficiales a america , a asia , a india , a africa a hacer alli lo que les salia de los huevos , explotando , matando , esclavizando , y ahora venir con que no les quieres en europa , que son pobres y que europa es para los europeos , españa para los españoles y demas mierdas de ultranacionalistas racistas
> ...



Consecuente con las acciones es entender que lo que paso hace siglos pasó hace siglos y nada tiene que ver con la gente que vive ahora ni con el contexto de ahora ni CON AHORA.
Si ya no es válido culpar a otros de todo lo que a uno le pasa imaginate culpar a otros por algo en lo que no tienen nada que ver y que ocurrió HACE SIGLOS.
Trabajad por vuestros países y DEJADNOS A LOS EUROPEOS EN PAZ..


----------



## -Alexia- (2 Nov 2021)

feldene flash dijo:


> no es pagar , es ser consecuentes con las acciones
> 
> tu de belgica , del congo y de lo que paso alli ni te has enterado verdad ?? estudia un poco anda



Tú de dónde eres dime porque así hablaremos de tu país, que con toda seguridad te vas a llevar una sorpresa de la cantidad de barbaridades que tu pueblo cometió hacia otros.
No hay ningún pueblo, ninguno en este mundo que esté libre de culpa y no por ello debe pagar la gente que vive hoy en día y que nada tiene que ver.


----------



## feldene flash (3 Nov 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Tú de dónde eres dime porque así hablaremos de tu país, que con toda seguridad te vas a llevar una sorpresa de la cantidad de barbaridades que tu pueblo cometió hacia otros.
> No hay ningún pueblo, ninguno en este mundo que esté libre de culpa y no por ello debe pagar la gente que vive hoy en día y que nada tiene que ver.



Eso es lo que te he dicho , creo que no comprendes lo que lees

Eso es


----------



## -Alexia- (13 Nov 2021)

up


----------



## -Alexia- (26 Mar 2022)

up


----------



## Esflinter (26 Mar 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> up



Di tu frase


----------

